# Live Channel/Effects swapping question (Peavey 6505)



## DustinJ (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm just not too sure how to set this up for live use, or what would be needed to do it so any advice is appreciated. I currently use a 6505, and on the lead channel just use an NS-2 and a Maxon OD808. However, I wanted to know if there was a way to swap to the rhythm channel, deactivate the OD808 and activate a delay and chorus pedal all at once? I'm not a gear guru and I've had a hard time figuring this out. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 14, 2010)

drop everythign you have and get an AXE FX setup
OR
Multi FX board
OR
have everythign on the floor and tap dance like a beast


----------



## DustinJ (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah I've done the tapdancing thing lol, and considered the Axe-Fx but at the second that's unrealistic as I'm just a college student. Was just seeing if there is anything I hadn't heard of or knew about.


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 15, 2010)

Digitech RP500 or RP1000
would help out


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 15, 2010)

You have two basic options:

1) Go Midi. Use a Midi device such as Voodoo Labs GCX and Ground Control in addition to the RJM Amp Gizmo to facilitate full rig switching. It's not exactly cheap, but you'll be able to use and integrate it all into your future rigs. 

2) Go relay. Relay switching is the simple, passive switching already used by your amp. Even custom relay switcher with built in loop switches are fairly cheap, and can typically be made at home.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 15, 2010)

Man, I had the same issue as you.
My workaround was modifying the footswitch to have 2 built-in true bypass effects loops.
That was still too much tap-dancing for my liking and my new work-around a bit costly...

I say your best bet is running the chorus and delay in the effects loop, deactivating your OD a few counts early, and hitting both the loop and channel buttons on the footswitch at the same time.

Unless of course money isn't an issue. At that point, there's quite a few possibilities.

EDIT: Just listen to Max


----------



## Ivor (Nov 21, 2010)

best of all is to get a good switching unit like a gcx and go midi, but there is a cheaper solution witch can make you save a lot of tapdancing.

Buy a boss line selector- it is a pedal like all boss pedals but has two built in loops , plug the delay and chorus i one loop and the od808 in the other, turn all three pedals on.
When you step on a line selector it will sellect either loop A(chorus and delay), or loop B(od808) in other words it will activate chorus and delay, and deactivate od808, or activate od808 and deactivate chorus and delay.


You only have to tap dance twice - activate rhythm channel, and step on the line selector and vice versa


----------



## Inazone (Nov 22, 2010)

Get a Peavey Rockmaster preamp, which has three separate effects loops that are specific to different channels. Good times!


----------



## DustinJ (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I think I'm gonna try the Boss Line Selector route until I can pick up a Fractal set up.


----------



## myampslouder (Dec 16, 2010)

I was having a similar problem. I just picked up a used boss gt-8 and i'm still figuring it out but so far it seems to be working. I use the 4 cable method and in the loop of the gt8 i keep my tube screamer on at all times going to the lead and rhythm channels of my 5150. when i need a clean i select my clean preset on the gt8 and it bypasses the 5150 preamp and tubescreamer and pulls up a clean with chorus and reverb that i made in the gt8


----------

